# Disney world tickets



## Luvtoride (Sep 14, 2014)

We are going to Orlando In Early Nov (8-12) with daughter, son-in-law, 2 Grandkids ages 3 and 1 and the other Grandparents.  We are staying at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve.  Not going to go too crazy with running to the parks but will probably go 1 or 2 days.   Any recommendations for best place/ how to get Disneyworld tickets?  Also, what's the deal with the Character breakfasts at the Disney resorts?  Which ones have them and how far in advance can/should we make reservations.
Thanks for any help. 
Brian


----------



## silentg (Sep 14, 2014)

If you are a AAA member, you can buy tickets online at a discount. There are many choices for Character Breakfasts and dinners. Look on Disney's web page and make reservations ahead of your visit. Have fun!
TerryC


----------



## Rehdaun (Sep 14, 2014)

Park tickets are pretty consistent on all sites.  AAA and Undercover Tourist (https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/) offer the best savings IMO.  It comes down to the more days you buy the better the savings.

MouseSavers (http://www.mousesavers.com/) has a nice FAQ and various Disney info.


----------



## Bajanswife (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehdaun said:


> Park tickets are pretty consistent on all sites.  AAA and Undercover Tourist (https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/) offer the best savings IMO.  It comes down to the more days you buy the better the savings.
> 
> MouseSavers (http://www.mousesavers.com/) has a nice FAQ and various Disney info.



If you sign up for the Mousesavers monthly newsletter that comes out on the 15th of each month, it gives a link to a special Undercover Tourist page with further ticket discounts. At this stage you'd have to wait for the October newsletter to buy your tickets. Also, they don't discount 1-day tickets, so the minimum you could buy is 2-day, and the savings on those aren't great. You get the biggest deals on longer length tickets.

There are lots of character breakfasts, in parks and in resorts. You can check the Disney page, but this site also has info, menus and reviews in their dining section: http://www.allears.net/  I also find them pretty useful for all sorts of info in an easy-to-read format.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> We are going to Orlando In Early Nov (8-12) with daughter, son-in-law, 2 Grandkids ages 3 and 1 and the other Grandparents.  We are staying at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve.  Not going to go too crazy with running to the parks but will probably go 1 or 2 days.   Any recommendations for best place/ how to get Disneyworld tickets?  Also, what's the deal with the Character breakfasts at the Disney resorts?  Which ones have them and how far in advance can/should we make reservations.
> Thanks for any help.
> Brian



I am so sorry for you, Brian. 

You are starting on the path of PRINCESS "everything" .... You are SOOOOO DOOMED! You don't even have a four-some for golf! Just go buy the PINK tee shirts now ....

Do Universal instead!


----------



## ailin (Sep 15, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Also, what's the deal with the Character breakfasts at the Disney resorts?  Which ones have them and how far in advance can/should we make reservations.
> Brian



You should definitely make reservations, the popular ones fill up fast.  You can do it 180 days before.  If you already can't get the ones you want, keep checking for cancellations, especially a few days before.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have a friend or relative that owns Disney points, you may be able to get Disney 4-day passes at a substantial discount.  It's worth a call.  I just got an email from my daughter today about it.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 18, 2014)

This is all great info.  Thanks everyone for the great tips and advice.  I will let you know how we make out. 
Brian


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 19, 2014)

Just a thought, but what about making an "investment" and buy the most multi-day no expiration tickets you can afford so that you can use days for future trips?

As you add days the price drops dramatically and w/ the no-expiration option, well they never expire.

I'm assuming this is still avail, we did this years ago and still have several days of use ,,,ymmv


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 19, 2014)

That's a great suggestion!  As this is the first trip with our granddaughters ages 3 and 1, and we have another married daughter who hasn't started her family yet, we will surely be going back for many years?  Do they really NEVER expire?  Transferrable?  I will check it out.  Thanks.
Brian


----------



## amycurl (Sep 20, 2014)

The multi-day, multi-park, no expiration tickets are, by far, the best deal, although they represent a big up-front investment. We bough 7 day ones back in the day, and joked that at the time, they were probably one of our most significant "assets." But we used up those 7 days over the course of about 10 years, and, by the time we used them up on our last two trips, we were saving a bundle.  The really don't *ever* expire; not sure if they are transferable (they were back when we purchased them, but that was before all the Disney high-tech tickets came into being, and they were just paper with a mag strip that kept track of how many times and what days that were run through the ticket gate.)

Our next trip to Orlando will be to Universal to please my Harry Potter-loving daughter, but the next time I go to the Disney parks, I plan to bite the bullet and do the same thing again. (On this next Universal trip, though, we'll be using two, two-day, two-park tickets we got free from a timeshare spiel so far in the past, I can't even remember....certainly, the tickets are older than my 8 year old daughter! LOL!)


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2014)

amycurl said:


> The multi-day, multi-park, no expiration tickets are, by far, the best deal, although they represent a big up-front investment. We bough 7 day ones back in the day, and joked that at the time, they were probably one of our most significant "assets." But we used up those 7 days over the course of about 10 years, and, by the time we used them up on our last two trips, we were saving a bundle.  The really don't *ever* expire; not sure if they are transferable (they were back when we purchased them, but that was before all the Disney high-tech tickets came into being, and they were just paper with a mag strip that kept track of how many times and what days that were run through the ticket gate.)
> 
> Our next trip to Orlando will be to Universal to please my Harry Potter-loving daughter, but the next time I go to the Disney parks, I plan to bite the bullet and do the same thing again. (On this next Universal trip, though, we'll be using two, two-day, two-park tickets we got free from a timeshare spiel so far in the past, I can't even remember....certainly, the tickets are older than my 8 year old daughter! LOL!)



The ones we bought years ago were transferable because they were paper tickets.  Three years ago we gave them to my daughter and husband and they were good but now they are linked to them by name and finger prints (I believe that's what the kids said.)  Now only they can use the remaining days on them.  They were about 15 years old I believe.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Sep 20, 2014)

*$20 or less per day*

The Non expiration tickets used to be a great deal. But if you look up the prices on Disney ticket resellers, notice that you are paying almost double for a non expiring ticket over a standard one. In fact Disney no longer advertises the non expiring tickets, though you can buy them through guest services. And you will not save money by trying to get the non ex option if you have a few days left on a pass because the charge to upgrade covers ALL the days of the ticket even those already used up. And once the ticket is registered on My Disney Experience site, the ticket is firmly that person's ticket.

My advice as a regular visitor: estimate the number of days you want to go to the park and by a standard ticket for those days. After the first three days the price per day added is $20 or less per day.
The $199 four day deal is a good one asking as you use ale the days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> ....The $199 four day deal is a good one asking as you use ale the days.



Only DVC members can buy those tickets and each DVC member is limited to 8 tickets. The DVC member has to pickup the tickets at Member Services.

And they allow only 1 park visit (MK, AK, HS, Epcot) ...i.e.  MK on Monday, AK on Wed, HS on Thu and Epcot on Sat ... can go in & out of your park of the day... but it is NOT a PARK HOPPER. All the ticket becomes worthless 14 days AFTER its first use.

However, you can upgrade it to an AP --- if done BEFORE the 4th usage or before the 14 days of start of usage IF there is STILL at least ONE DAY UNUSED.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 22, 2014)

For us, I don't see the value in the 1 park 1 day ticket.

Part of the benefit of using the disney transportation system is to be able to go to different parks during the day and others at night to enjoy the different attractions, dining , shows, etc.

also, generally any ticket is non-transferable.  you may have been able to do that in the past but not these days.

and don't worry if you buy a child's ticket and in future years they are beyond the child ticket age.  Disney will upgrade the ticket on the next trip (at least that was our experience and have seen others that have reported as such.)


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2014)

personally, I would just get 2 day base tickets ahead of time and then decide when you get there. With 2 day tickets in hand, you can make fastpass reservations 30 days out for 2 days---look at Disney.com for FP+ and My Disney Experience to see how.
When you are there, you can always add to your tickets within 14 days of 1st use--so you can add another day, add no expire, add park hopping, add water parks, etc.  But, you cannot delete from a ticket--so if you get a 3 day and only use 2 days, no refund. If you don't park hop, no refund, etc.  For just 2 days of park time on this trip, it's probably not really worth it to invest in the no-expire tickets (and 7-10 days are the only ways those tickets are a decent deal). It's a lot of $$$ up front.  We got them, but knew we would be going to WDW at least EOY. 
Also, something to consider in lieu of a 3rd day at WDw, for less than the cost of 3rd day, you can also go to SeaWorld, which my younger kids really liked. They have a very good kids section, and my kids liked looking at the sea life. If you have cars, there is also a LEGOLAND--a more relaxed park with really nice scenery.  There are usually BOGO deals for LEGOLAND or big discounts.
Chef Mickeys has breakfast and dinner at the Contemporary. No need for a park ticket to go to hotel meal. If that one is booked, Cape May café at Beachclub or Yatchclub also has character breakfast.  GrandFloridian has Mary Poppins, Alice for breakfast, Cinderella and Stepsisters for dinner. For your ages, I would go to Chef Mickeys or Cape May for classic Disney characters--mickey, Goofy, etc. 
Inside MK, there is also Crystal Palace for all meals with Tigger and Pooh. The 1 yr old might be scared of characters. We used to do a hotel character meal on a nonpark day to break up the week and not have too much on 1 day. If at the Contemporary, you could also then ride around on the monorail for a bit. Young kids tend to do better at breakfast and lunch vs. dinner, IMHO.


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Cindy and Rick for the DVC member ticket information.   Is that a special sale that is new?   We own DVC points for long time and I never knew that.  Actually, my husband just took his nephew to Disney this summer and paid full price for his ticket.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 22, 2014)

Elaine,
Thanks for all the great suggestions and advice.  I got some pretty incredulous responses from my wife when I told her I wanted to invest $750+ per ticket on 10 day non-expiring tickets for our upcoming trip where we will probably only use 2 days!  I guess we bite the bullet and pay the DW rack rate this time.  
Also sounds good for the character breakfast suggestions. I remember taking our kids to the contemporary breakfast with the standard disney characters and it was fine.  The 1 year old won't even know what's going on but she is pretty mellow so I don't think she will be put off by the characters.  The 3 year old loves Cinderella and princesses so it may pay to scope those out but I agree breakfast will be better than dinner.
Elaine or others, what do you think of the merry Xmas nighttime event?  It will be going on one of the dates in Nov that we are there.  It's a separate $67 admission.  Is it worthwhile?  Have you been to it?  What age is it best for? Thanks again. 
Brian


----------

